# Want to move back to MX, Need job!



## dpez (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello to all...I am brand new to the forum...any help or connections would be much appreciated!

I've lived in MX before, and desperately want to return. However, I am neither wealthy nor a retiree, so I must work....

Prefer the western coast, Zihat at the southern end to the Nayarit gold coast on the northern end....

I have all the skills, personality, and desire to succeed.

My profile is visible, with photo, recommendations, skill set, and work history at LinkedIn - search David Peszek.

Thanks again for any and leads!


----------

